# Atlanta Retriever Club



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Open has 2 dogs to run in the morning.

Anyone have the derby placements?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,8,11,19,22,23,25,26,32,34,35,38,43,44,46,47,48,49,55,58,59,61,63,68,71,72

29 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,5,6,8,9,10,12,15,17,18,21,26,30,31,33,34,35,36,37,38,42,44,45,47,48

27 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,4,8,11,19,22,25,26,35,38,44,47,48,58,59,63,68

17 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

4,11,19,25,35,38,44,4748,58,59,68

12 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,5,6,8,10,12,15,21,26,30,31,33,34,36,37,44,45,47,48

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#4 Jackson H/Chris Ledford O/Deb Stukey
2nd-#47 Indy O/H Darlene Houlihan
3rd-#35 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
4th-#25 Lacey H/Chris Ledford O/Mark & Suzanne Medford
RJ-#59
Sorry I don't have Jams
Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AM results 
1st-#30 Bo O/H Randy Whittaker
2nd-#45 Luke O/H Kathy Folsom
3rd-#34 Blue O/H Bill Goldstein
4th-#33 Lucy O/H Tommy Parrish
RJ-#1 Pete O/H Bob Zylla
Jams 47 & 8
Congrats to All !!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Deb!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Randy!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Randy two in a row.


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Brenda, thank you for consistently posting trial results! I'm sure it is somewhat of a thankless job but, I for one, appreciate it very much. Look forward to seeing you down the road.


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, congratulations to Deb, Jackson and Chris. Pretty incredible to know in April that you can already start packing for the National in November. Great team!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Holy cow, Deb! How could you stand it, hanging with us? Congratulations! That will make the long ride home a lot easier!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow, Randy! 

That's so wonderful! Two AA WINS in a row and with a youngster!!! WAY TO GO!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Kathy! Another AM Placement with Luke! A super team in the making . . . 

rita


----------

